# leather clad woman



## aoposton (Jan 5, 2016)

not exactly cold here in southern az, but cool enough for the locals to break out the leather from the deep recesses of winter clothes storage. 




DSC_4446 by AoPoe, on Flickr


----------



## timor (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice. You could choose better BG, but still nice.


----------



## aoposton (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks Timor.


----------

